# Nimblewill?



## tdcarl (Jul 7, 2021)

I overseeded my lawn on Labor Day and put down some Scotts starter with Tenacity at the time of seeding. The seedlings are coming in well, but I noticed some areas that were a bit brown. After further investigation, it looks like it might be nimblewill?




Which leads me to my next question. I was planning on fertilizing with urea the rest of the way into fall, but now I'm wondering if I should hit it with another round of the starter+tenacity to hit the weeds again before winter. Or if I should just let it go, fertilize the grass, and deal with the rest of the weeds in the spring.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Do you have tenacity on its own as well? If so, I would do that w/ the Urea assuming you don't need the P. Hard to say for sure without your soil test and know what you need. Tenacity is labelled to control Nimblewill but I need multiple apps to get rid of mine and don't like how it bleaches the grass for prolonged period of time.


----------

